# Lowrider `66



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

eBay Motors: Pontiac : Le Mans (item 170276947440 end time Nov-12-08 14:36:13 PST)
I saw this on e-bay and just cringed. Does this look like the worse attempt to customize a LeMans or what?? Look at the first picture in the bottom row, it looks like there is writing under the paint, like it was patched with an oven door or somethin.  Keeping the top on at highway speeds is a challenge too I bet.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Tacky!


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

this is the 2nd time he listed it it did not meet reserve the first time. it is a real movie car though, still ugly.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> eBay Motors: Pontiac : Le Mans (item 170276947440 end time Nov-12-08 14:36:13 PST)
> I saw this on e-bay and just cringed. Does this look like the worse attempt to customize a LeMans or what?? Look at the first picture in the bottom row, it looks like there is writing under the paint, like it was patched with an oven door or somethin.  Keeping the top on at highway speeds is a challenge too I bet.


I know the golden rule is "to each his own," but this thing reminds me of a turd in the swimming pool.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh...


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

What a disapointment.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

If Richard Simmons owned a goat, This would be it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Pimp Mobile


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

teamwoody72 said:


> If Richard Simmons owned a goat, This would be it.


:agree

I think I saw this guy driving it!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I am glad this car is NOT in my neighborhood. UUUGGGGGLLLLLYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

you think that is ugly check this one out

YouTube - 1966 Pontiac GTO with 23 TV's!!


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

HaHa! I think he didn't tell what size the engine is because he doesn't know. He know what size his dubs are, yo.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm speachless.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I missed this thread before.

.....I wanna ride in the trunk of the Red car so's I kin watch those foo tv's back there whilst my hede bounces off the lid from the bass boomin'.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

alexh123animals said:


> you think that is ugly check this one out
> 
> YouTube - 1966 Pontiac GTO with 23 TV's!!



That guys got more money than brains and judging from what I see that isn't saying a whole lot. He watches too much Will Castro.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

wow-nice is NOT the word that comes to mind :confused and it has won many many shows in its day-


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Who wants The Most Butchered Award???


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

again Wow- if you take away the rims the tvs and that god awful interior - oh yeah and repaint it now you might have somethin'-- one more thing I wonder where he gets all his money to have people work on his car for him- because any dip**** that doesn't know the size of his engine doesn't even deserve to drive a GTO


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

They should be have that car taken away from them with no compensation for funds.


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

Wait.....yes I did see this car in a movie...Norbit, right. That was raspusia's car.LOL


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

rasputia had that little purple car


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

That's one I might consider crushing. I wouldn't give 5 bucks for it, much less 10 grand. This guy is out of his mind! Actually, I am thinking I may cut the roof off my coupe if I can talk him into selling me the purple w/heart shaped back glass top.


----------

